# GamesCom Plan 2013 (Verschiedene Ausführungen)



## MClolwut (20. August 2013)

*GamesCom Plan 2013 (Verschiedene Ausführungen)*

Nabend,

habe jetzt einige Zeit an 2 verschiedenen Plänen für die GamesCom gearbeitet. Leider ist es letztendlich nicht so geworden wie ich es wollte, aber wer es anders will, kann es selbst machen!  

Vorweg: Das Urheberrecht liegt bei mir und die Weitergabe der Datei ist vorher mit mir abzusprechen. Um "Veränderungen" (Diebstahl) zu umgehen, wurde das Dokument verschlüsselt und nur zum Drucken freigegeben. Hoffe ihr habt trotzdem euren Spaß daran.   

Passwort: *MClolwut*
Hallenplan mit Ständen
Hallenplan nur Bilder

MfG
MC


----------

